# US unveils heat-ray gun



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not posting this to debate politics or merits of the military's weaponry, but this is a weird, 'futuristic' kind of new technology.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6297149.stm


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"But it penetrates the skin only to a tiny depth - enough to cause discomfort but no lasting harm, according to the military. "

With what the military has told us about things before, this causes 2nd thoughts...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Sounds like a milder version of the microwave ray gun that would cook people from the inside out, the only problem was an effective aiming platform. Looks to me like they have figuerd out the aiming array just adjust the frequency and amplitude and you will have..."Screw discomfort Scotty, set the phasers to vaporize!" Our enemys offer car bombs, we offer free tanning.
I wonder if it chucks out bottles of coppertone as well?


----------

